

Wolfram Alpha Fails the Cool Test - fiaz
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/05/wolframalpha-fails-the-cool-test/

======
arien
So something new comes up, and people just want to beat it to the ground, over
and over. I guess that's the only thing that sells, lately ¬_¬

------
noodle
i'm getting a little tired of these types of articles. apples and oranges,
people.

